# Calling all fishing enthusiasts



## ajthepoolman (Jun 3, 2007)

I wish to sit beneath the tree of knowledge!  My son is 11 and is really into fishing this year.  (at least for the first 10 minutes then he is skipping rocks).

I am wondering if there is a good fishing website sort of like this one.  You know, good people with great advice who aren't going to flame a worm drowner like me for asking what the difference is between a lure and a bobber.

Thanks all!

Aj


----------



## mark g (Jun 3, 2007)

i'd like to know of one too, i love fishin but the only thing i ever catch is a solid buzz! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






MARK G


----------



## chrish (Jun 3, 2007)

Hay man no bad reply here,  i love fishing myself and smoking the fish i get,

But i know the spot your in here,  you need a small pond with some active pan fish like bluegile or crappy,  the pan fish eat up the bait and make fishing for youngsters better,   with kid fishing you need a pan fish pond to keep them interested in fishing,   bass fishing will bore the hell out of a kid.


----------



## beertender (Jun 3, 2007)

I have one for saltwater fishing with a small area for fresh but it's mostly Gulf Coast. But I'm sure they can send you somewhere. That place is about like this place. Everyone is willing to help each other out. You gotta love that. the site is : .......well maybe I should wait till someone chimes in on if it's OK to post a link to another site even thoug it is a different subject. Not sure how all of this works just yet. But you can PM and I can send it.


----------



## coz (Jun 3, 2007)

Wish I could help but all my sites are Great Lakes or West Coast.The other one that has inland is a lot of arguing and fighting but if you get past that there are some good folks,you just have to look past the flamers.If you want that site PM me and I will give you the link.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 3, 2007)

i'm not much on freshwater fishing(been doing deepsea all my life),but maybe we should have a fishing section on here.we could call it "catch it,kill it, grill it".   hint to the mods.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 3, 2007)

Check this one out.  It is primarily about Crappie fishing, but it should help.

http://www.crappie.com/


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.kansasangler.com/ try this one for some info the have a shop here in wichita a good little mom and pop


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 3, 2007)

Try these sites and look for them on your satellite or cable system....

http://www.fishingclub.com/

http://www.in-fisherman.com/

http://www.fishingu.com/

If your son is bored easy - get him set up with a basic fly fishing rig and go after some crappie or bluegills or even a bass for a whole new experience...

http://www.flyfisherman.com/

http://flyfishing.about.com/

http://www.flyanglersonline.com/begin/101/


Good Luck and keep your patience......the time you spend with your son on the water is more valuable than you can imagine.


----------



## zapper (Jun 3, 2007)

Just for fun you might want to try a pay lake or try a guided trip. You are almost guarenteed a good time and all the fish you want. Look around for an outdoor activity club like Scouting or one of the church related organizations.


I really don't like fishing, but I do love catching! I have never been a big time fisherman and I am always the one that is the rookie, but having somebody along that knows the ropes makes it a whole lot more fun!

For deep sea fishing start out slow with maybe a half day charter. A good skipper will put you on the fish and half a days worth of catching is hard work and ALOT of fish!

There are also lake charters, again start out slow with only a couple of hours or half a day. 

Trout guides and overnighters and pack trains and all sorts of other adventures are out there.

If it is about spending time with your kids, it is a good thing.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 4, 2007)

i do know salina,ks is awesome for big bass....trophy fish... i could show you saltwater tricks, there's catfish there too.  a simple trick you will never find anywhere.. a 10 bag of catfood, find birds pooping  over trees- cast into it & chum w/ catfood- gets ya trophy/record catfish everytime ... i'll lay my bbq pit on it.
 i don't go "fishin'"- i go catchin'- the mouth is where the money is....


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 4, 2007)

poolman -

Try this, it is a forum similar to SMF.http://www.bassresource.com/bass_fis...?board=Central

Covers the central states area.

Mike


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 4, 2007)

I can't add to the many great sites already listed, but I can tell you what will bug his eyes out and peak his interest big time... a fly-in fishing trip to Canada! Nothing like the great outdoors, Walleye, Bass, Northern Pike, big ol' Lake Trout... and the trips are reasonably priced to boot! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have done several of these and I am itching to do it again!


----------



## shortrib (Jun 4, 2007)

www.anglerinsider.com

www.lakestatefishing.com

www.in-depthangling.com


----------



## jayfish (Jun 4, 2007)

I would suggest your state game and fish department!
They may have a youth fishing program, and fishing days! You should take advantage of the fees they charge you and use their wealth of information!
Also a great start is this program! 

http://www.takemefishing.org/index.cfm

Its great you want to get the kids out there! 
I wouldn't be doing it if it wasn't for my father!!!

Jayfish


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 5, 2007)

it's just a friend's business but i worked w/ him for 4 years & great fish pics--i'm in a bunch(the best catches )  http://www.texasfishn.com  click on recent catches.


----------



## shortrib (Jun 5, 2007)

Here is what I am smoking this coming weekend


----------



## panhead (Jun 9, 2007)

i got a great site that is just like this one,, ,,,,check out  www.noreast.com  this is a great site about both fresh and salt water fishing  mostly on the east coast


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 9, 2007)

here's 1 for saltwater  fishing. http://www.saltyangler.com   and    http://www.fishgame.com/


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great tips!  I do have to share this "fish" story with you all though.

I took my son to a small lake in a park here in Topeka.  Westlake in Gage Park for those familiar with the area.  I put a fake worm with a spinner on the line with two sinkers to drop it to the bottom.  The lake is very high and murky due to the daily rains we have had for the past two months.  I cast the thing out and the line started to move before I even had a chance to set the reel!  I threw the rod to my son and let him haul in his first big bass!  I would put the thing in the 2 to 3 pound range.  It put up a good fight which only got his motor running!  Later he hauled in a striped bass.  Daddy got nothing all day but a sunburn!  But I wouldn't have it any other way.

Thanks again for the tips.  You guys are the best!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 9, 2007)

I can tell you what NOT to do ...

I don't know what you know about fishing but when my boy was about 6 or 7 he thought he wanted to go fishing. All the other boys went fishing with their Dads I guess and he felt left out. I was divorced and his dad rare did much with him. Well I never fished with a pole as a kid just sharpened sticks and stick with line I found tangled in the rocks on the near by river.

Well I went to the local sports shop and I think the hook and line must have still been hanging out the side of my mouth because ...

I asked the man what I needed to take my boy fishing. I wanted a real fishing pole and tackle box full of fishing stuff just for my boy and one for me!

Well about $100 later (this was in 1984) ... we had 2 of everything, went to town and I got a licence for $20 and off we went to the local fishing pond.

I watched some guy put his stuff all together and did pretty much the same and it worked. We caught a fish and it bled and my boy was horrified! 

"Mom stop - we're were going to kill it."  He yelled

I said "Well yeah Ed we're were going to fry it up and eat it."

He said: 

_"I only eat fish that come in triangles! I want to go home!_

That was the last time he ever went fishing ...


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 12, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!!!!

I guess I didn't mention that my son made me release the big bass too.  He wasn't too pleased watching me stuff that thing through it's gills so it can't swim away.  He eventually won the argument and the fishy went on to swim another day.

Oh well, it was still a lot of fun to see him pull that sucker in.


----------

